# iPhone 5 Bluetooth Transfer Call Issue



## cruze2013 (Oct 9, 2012)

Recently replaced Blackberry phone with new iPhone 5, synced/paired the iPhone without any issues and tested making calls via Bluetooth and it worked fine. 

When receiving calls however, I've found that after I hit the Answer button on the steering wheel, I also have to hit/select Transfer on the display in order to pick up the call. Even if hitting Answer on the display, I still have to hit the Transfer option.. although it works, it doesn't seem like this should be a 2 step process!

Have tried deleting out the old profile/settings for the Blackberry, deleting the iPhone profile/settings from both car and phone itself and then re-pairing, restarting phone..

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Which display as the "Transfer" option you have to hit - the car's or the iPhone's?


----------



## cruze2013 (Oct 9, 2012)

The car's display shows the call as private and I have to hit the Transfer option on the screen.


----------



## teacher38 (Sep 16, 2012)

Weird. I've never had that issue with my 2012 Eco and iPhone 5. Good luck in resolving it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is OnStar still active for you? If so, the car wants to use OnStar before it uses the Bluetooth interface for calls. Once OnStar is no longer active the car will use BlueTooth first.


----------



## cruze2013 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hmm, not sure if Onstar is active, how could I go about disabling that? It's strange as when I hit answer, the call is picked up, but the audio is still going through the phone and not through the car's speakers until I hit that Transfer option.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds to me like a setting in the car or in the phone. I have a 5 as well and upgraded from the 4S. I have an '11 ECO and haven't had this issue. I thought I remember someone saying there was a bluetooth upgrade that onstar would push to you but I could be wrong. I would go into setttings -> Bluetooth when you are in the car and see if they are any other options that come up when you are paired. Mine always defaults to the car audio source when paired.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

There is a bluetooth update for the car. Push OnStar and ask the CSR to push it to your car. It may help with compatibility issues with iPhone 5.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

General > Accessibility. Scroll down to incoming calls. Mine is on default and works fine. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## cruze2013 (Oct 9, 2012)

I spoke with Onstar support and they said that when an call is incoming, two options should be displayed on the phone, answer via the Cruze/Vehicle or iPhone, after selecting the vehicle, they said the audio should be transferred over and then the call could be ended as normal. For all subsequent calls though, support said they should come through to the car's speakers by default.

Tried this yesterday and no options other than Answer/Ignore were displayed on the phone, will speak with Onstar again today and see about the bluetooth update.

CruzeTech --> Originally the phone was on Default under Accessibility > Incoming Calls, I had set it to handset to see if that would help, but did not make a difference.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi cruze2013! We are looking forward to hearing about your updates. I hope everything goes well with OnStar. Please PM us for further assistance, anytime.

Katie (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## SAYiWONT (Oct 5, 2012)

I've had the same thing happen to me where it seems like Siri is a phone call to my phone, then it hangs up and starts a new call. It all works ok, but could definitely use some ironing out. A couple of times I've had the "private call" with transfer pop up and other times I've had to manually switch it on my phone to "vehicle". I'm new to the Cruze and iPhone, so I just accepted them as they are.


----------



## cruze2013 (Oct 9, 2012)

Called Apple support, they were no help.. basically just shrugged it off and said that may just be the way bluetooth is handled for the particular vehicle. Judging from the posts on the Apple support community, there are many others having the same problem -


https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4362178?start=0&tstart=0
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4313768?start=285&tstart=0
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4400215?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## cruze2013 (Oct 9, 2012)

bump


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You're all not holding it wrong . I'm almost tempted to send the link to one of those threads to our state AG office. Colorado is one of the states that doesn't allow texting or dialing via phone keypad while driving. Yes, the law is written in such a way that even dialing a phone with your fingers is a moving violation.

As many different vehicles as people are having problems with I'd say this is an iOS6 bug.


----------

